# Blueprint Diet of Mr. Olympia Jay Cutler



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 17, 2012)

Diet: 
meal 1: 8 oz of Eat to Grow Bison patty (8oz patty 98%lean, 48gram protein), one cup old fashioned Quaker Oatmeal, one cup coffee, no fruit
meal 2: 10oz ETG tilapia grilled on foreman grille, 10oz sweet potato slices on foreman
meal 3: 10 oz ETG chicken breast grilled, one cup white basmati rice, one tablespoon salsa mild
meal 4: 10 oz of ETG ground turkey, 12 oz of sweet potato baked (remove skin after cooked)...mix it all together
Pre train: Muscletechs neurocore
Post train: Muscletechs AminoFX
meal 5: 10 oz of ETG tilapia broiled, 1 1/2 cups white basmati rice
meal 6: 12 oz ETG Filet mignon (no hormones or preservatives!!), veggies steamed

Lots of Water....no juices, no soda..only one cup coffee in am.


Read more: Jay Cutler Arms, Abs & Calfs Training | MusclesPro.com


----------



## shifterz (Jan 18, 2012)

wow thats a lot of tilapia, don't think I could do it for that long.  Maybe substitute it for some salmon.


----------



## twotuff (Jan 18, 2012)

shifterz said:


> wow thats a lot of tilapia, don't think I could do it for that long. Maybe substitute it for some salmon.


 


too much fat in Salmon


----------



## bb1129 (Jan 18, 2012)

I just gained 5 lbs reading that..


----------



## CG (Jan 18, 2012)

Damn, anyone check out the prices on the etg stuff??? If I had that kinda dough lol


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 18, 2012)

shifterz said:


> wow thats a lot of tilapia, don't think I could do it for that long.  Maybe substitute it for some salmon.



10 ounces of Tilapia goes down much easier than 10 oz. of Salmon....Tilapia is a very light piece of fish in comparison...IMO. Plus it's cheaper.



Cgrant said:


> Damn, anyone check out the prices on the etg stuff??? If I had that kinda dough lol



Jeeze.....$121.00 for 20 eight ounce patties? Really? That's nuts!


----------



## CG (Jan 18, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> 10 ounces of Tilapia goes down much easier than 10 oz. of Salmon....Tilapia is a very light piece of fish in comparison...IMO. Plus it's cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeze.....$121.00 for 20 eight ounce patties? Really? That's nuts!



But they're on sale this month for 80$ !  lol


----------

